# Battle Missions



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

How would your Imperial Guard army fare if called to fight in a lightning assault, more commonly associated with the Adeptus Astartes? Would you be able to mount a fighting withdrawal with a Tyranid horde? This March sees the release of Battle Missions, a new expansion book for Warhammer 40,000 that is packed full of scenarios and promises to test the generalship and tactical flexibility of every general to the limit.

Battle Missions is a fantastic gaming aid for every Warhammer 40,000 player. The scenarios featured within Battle Missions are all based on the styles of warfare preferred by the armies of the 41st Millennium. With thirty Battle Missions and three Special Missions there's countless hours of exciting wargaming to be had. 

Alongside the next expansion book there is also going to be unleash a slew of new miniatures for you to add to your armies, including new kits for the Space Marines, Orks and the Imperial Guard. 

What do you think about this? Sounds good, right?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Doelago said:


> What do you think about this? Sounds good, right?


I'm thinking, how much will this book cost considering that I could do something like that myself with a pen, paper, notepad and general knowledge of types of warfare that have happened through history for less than £1.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I'm thinking, how much will this book cost considering that I could do something like that myself with a pen, paper, notepad and general knowledge of types of warfare that have happened through history for less than £1.


for god sake nobody is forcing you to buy it. You dont have to buy it you can still play your own missions.
Is there anything you wont bitch about.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

does sound pretty cool! why no new chaos kits? surley a plastic DP would be great about now?


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Talos said:


> for god sake nobody is forcing you to buy it. You dont have to buy it you can still play your own missions.
> Is there anything you wont bitch about.


I shall second that

Might buy it, not that i ever actually play but it'd be nice to have.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Concerning Stella: No, there is nothing that she/he won't complain about. Don't feed the troll.

Concerning Battle Missions: I am in. I'd likely buy this one. It seems like less of a gimick compared to the other expansions. As for the new mini's for most of the lines, I'm hoping for new beserker sculpts and more bitz packs.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Talos said:


> for god sake nobody is forcing you to buy it.


I'm saying why buy it, what incentive has GW created to make a player buy it, surely they could of made a better use of there time doing something else more useful to players, instead of catering to consumer whores.

you have a choice, a book that claims to give *hours* of enjoyment (and probably cost something stupid like £20-30), or I can slap a piece of paper in front of you, a pen and kick you into a library and see what happens after 1 hour, only costing you money for paper and a pen and creating scenarios which can change every game giving you *months/years* of fun.


primeministersinsiter said:


> *she/he*


ignorance is bliss hey


----------



## Chapter Master Khemri (Jan 27, 2009)

Is there any word as to what the new mini's are going to be?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Most likely: IG Basilisk/Collosus Kit, Chimera

Likely but not confirmed: Thunderhawk Gunship, Stormtroopers, Hydra/Manticore kit

Thats all im aware of! 

Bobss


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey bobss, I like your avatar pic.


----------



## the-phalanx (Mar 23, 2010)

wondering if they did this as a new thing that would probobly come with other armys and new fluff and stuff. i wonder if this is the start of a new marketing campaign? besides that it look cool and i love it. just saw it at my toywiz shop fliped throw the pages and im totally going to buy it. whenever i get my check that is :/


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

It's nice to see kill team in the battle missions book, will be putting this to good use in any narative campaign's we play at my club


----------

